# Post pictures of your music collections!



## Amfibius

Here is mine:










Arranged alphabetically. Top 4 shelves - all Bach, then 2 shelves of Beethoven. 1 shelf dedicated to Mahler, 1 for Schubert. Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Wagner get 3/4 of a shelf each. 1/2 a shelf for Mozart, Schumann, and Brahms. There are two shelves for pianists, and half a shelf for stringed instruments. 1 shelf for various non-classical music, mostly jazz (which I tried to get into but failed - I hate it!).

All up, probably about 3500 CD's and SACD's.


----------



## Polednice

It would take me quite a while to photograph my entire collection and stitch it all together, but a very small section looks a little bit like this:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

Amfibius said:


> Here is mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Arranged alphabetically. Top 4 shelves - all Bach, then 2 shelves of Beethoven. 1 shelf dedicated to Mahler, 1 for Schubert. Prokofiev, Shostakovich, and Wagner get 3/4 of a shelf each. 1/2 a shelf for Mozart, Schumann, and Brahms. There are two shelves for pianists, and half a shelf for stringed instruments. 1 shelf for various non-classical music, mostly jazz (which I tried to get into but failed - I hate it!).
> 
> All up, probably about 3500 CD's and SACD's.


That, sir, is a beautiful sight. What kind of turntable is that? I'm jealous.


----------



## Amfibius

That is a Micro-Seiki BL-99V, made in the late 80's before they went kaput. 

Seems as if I am the only one with a CD collection around here  This thread is getting no love.


----------



## kv466

Just here to give your thread some love but I'm afraid I would need a wide angle lens to shoot mine


----------

